# [SOLVED] MS Surface Pro touchscreen

## bpoi

Hi,

I've installed Gentoo on my first-gen Surface Pro, and it works for the most part. I'm posting here from it. Three things don't work: the volume controls, the power button, and the touchscreen. The touchscreen is the most important missing item.

I had booted up a Gentoo LiveCD image, and that did recognize the touchscreen. So the problem must be me. I included the Atmel maXTouch driver when I compiled the kernel, and that is being picked up during boot:

```
bpoi@dusty ~/Desktop $ dmesg | grep tmel

[    3.456137] usb 2-1.6: Product: Atmel maXTouch Digitizer

[    3.456139] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: Atmel

[    3.485891] hid-generic 0003:03EB:8209.0005: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.6/input1

bpoi@dusty ~/Desktop $ 

```

However, looking at Xorg.0.log I see absolutely no reference to it. In contrast, when I boot the LiveCD off a USB stick, that version of the Xorg log has several lines indicating the touchscreen has been recognized.

I do not have any configuration files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/. I'm using evdev. My desktop environment is XFCE if that matters.

Any ideas?Last edited by bpoi on Wed May 31, 2017 1:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Telemin

Can you post the two logfiles?  Then we can try to work out what driver is working on the livecd and reproduce the configuration.

-Telemin-

----------

## bpoi

Telemin

Thanks.

Here is the liveCD's Xorg.0.log -- the touchscreen works.

```

[    33.779] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-5445.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    33.779] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.3

Release Date: 2016-04-04

[    33.779] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    33.779] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    33.779] Current Operating System: Linux livecd 4.5.2-aufs-r1 #1 SMP Sun Jul 3 17:17:11 UTC 2016 x86_64

[    33.779] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/isolinux/gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc aufs looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot vconsole.keymap=us locale=en_US console=tty1 --

[    33.779] Build Date: 23 June 2016  09:13:24AM

[    33.779]  

[    33.779] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    33.779]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    33.779] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    33.780] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 30 22:39:42 2017

[    33.784] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    33.784] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    33.911] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    33.911] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    33.911] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    33.911] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    33.911] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    33.911] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    33.911] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    33.911] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    33.911] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    33.917] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    33.917]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    33.917] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    33.917]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    33.917] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    33.917]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    33.919] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    33.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    33.919]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    33.919] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    33.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    33.919]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    33.919] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    33.919] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    33.919] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    33.919] (II) Loader magic: 0x813c40

[    33.919] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    33.919]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    33.919]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[    33.919]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[    33.919]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    33.919] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    33.920] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1414:0166 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    33.920] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    33.922] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    34.464] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.464]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.464]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[    34.464] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    34.464] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    34.464] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    34.464] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    34.464] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    34.464] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    34.464] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    34.464] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    34.464] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    34.557] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.557]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 2.99.917

[    34.557]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    34.557]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    34.557] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    34.557] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    34.615] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.615]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 1.18.3

[    34.615]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    34.615]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    34.615] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    34.616] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    34.616] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    34.616] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    34.616] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    34.616] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    34.616] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    34.668] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.668]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 2.3.4

[    34.668]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    34.668]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    34.668] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    34.668] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-6000

[    34.668] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100, 6100

[    34.668] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200, 6200, P6300

[    34.668] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    34.668] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    34.668] (++) using VT number 7

[    34.673] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20151218

[    34.673] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    34.673] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    34.673] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

[    34.673] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx; using a maximum of 2 threads

[    34.673] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    34.673] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    34.673] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    34.674] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    34.674] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    34.682] (--) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output LVDS1

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Enabled output LVDS1

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    34.682] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    34.682] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0

[    34.682] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[    34.682] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    34.682] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    34.682] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    34.682] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    34.682] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    34.682] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    34.682] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    34.682] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    34.682] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    34.682] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    34.682] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    34.682] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    34.682] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    34.682] (II) Unloading vesa

[    34.682] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt2) backend

[    34.682] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    34.682] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    34.682] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    34.682] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled

[    34.682] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    34.682] (--) RandR disabled

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    35.061] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    35.061] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    35.064] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    35.064] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    35.549] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    35.549] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    35.549] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    35.549] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    35.678] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.678]    compiled for 1.18.3, module version = 2.10.3

[    35.678]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    35.678]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    35.678] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    35.678] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    35.679] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    35.679] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    35.679] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    35.679] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    35.679] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    35.679] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    35.679] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    35.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)

[    35.679] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    35.679] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    35.679] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    35.679] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    35.679] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    35.679] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    35.679] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    35.679] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6/event6"

[    35.679] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    35.679] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    35.680] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    35.680] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.680] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.680] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Rear LifeCam (/dev/input/event7)

[    35.680] (**) Rear LifeCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    35.680] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Rear LifeCam'

[    35.680] (**) Rear LifeCam: always reports core events

[    35.680] (**) evdev: Rear LifeCam: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    35.680] (--) evdev: Rear LifeCam: Vendor 0x45e Product 0x795

[    35.680] (--) evdev: Rear LifeCam: Found keys

[    35.680] (II) evdev: Rear LifeCam: Configuring as keyboard

[    35.680] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/input/input10/event7"

[    35.680] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Rear LifeCam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    35.680] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    35.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[    35.681] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.681] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event9)

[    35.681] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.681] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event10)

[    35.681] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.681] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.682] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/event2)

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    35.682] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MICROSOFT SAM'

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: always reports core events

[    35.682] (**) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Vendor 0x45e Product 0x79c

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found relative axes

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found x and y relative axes

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found absolute axes

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found x and y absolute axes

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found absolute tablet.

[    35.682] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found keys

[    35.682] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Configuring as tablet

[    35.682] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Configuring as keyboard

[    35.682] (**) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    35.682] (**) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    35.682] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.1/0003:045E:079C.0002/input/input2/event2"

[    35.682] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MICROSOFT SAM" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    35.682] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    35.682] (WW) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.

[    35.682] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: initialized for absolute axes.

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    35.682] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    35.682] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    35.682] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.682] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.683] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/event3)

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    35.683] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MICROSOFT SAM'

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: always reports core events

[    35.683] (**) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Vendor 0x45e Product 0x79c

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found relative axes

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found x and y relative axes

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found absolute axes

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found absolute multitouch axes

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Fake MT device detected

[    35.683] (--) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Found keys

[    35.683] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Configuring as mouse

[    35.683] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Configuring as keyboard

[    35.683] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: Adding scrollwheel support

[    35.683] (**) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    35.683] (**) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    35.683] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.2/0003:045E:079C.0003/input/input3/event3"

[    35.683] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MICROSOFT SAM" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    35.683] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    35.683] (II) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: initialized for relative axes.

[    35.683] (WW) evdev: MICROSOFT SAM: ignoring absolute axes.

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    35.683] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    35.684] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    35.684] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.684] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.684] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer (/dev/input/event4)

[    35.684] (**) Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"

[    35.684] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer'

[    35.684] (**) Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: always reports core events

[    35.684] (**) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    35.684] (--) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Vendor 0x3eb Product 0x8209

[    35.684] (--) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Found absolute axes

[    35.684] (--) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Found absolute multitouch axes

[    35.684] (II) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: No buttons found, faking one.

[    35.684] (--) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Found x and y absolute axes

[    35.684] (--) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Found absolute touchscreen

[    35.684] (II) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: Configuring as touchscreen

[    35.684] (**) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    35.684] (**) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    35.684] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/0003:03EB:8209.0004/input/input4/event4"

[    35.684] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer" (type: TOUCHSCREEN, id 11)

[    35.684] (II) evdev: Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: initialized for absolute axes.

[    35.684] (**) Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    35.684] (**) Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    35.684] (**) Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    35.684] (**) Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    35.685] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    35.685] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.685] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    35.685] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Front LifeCam (/dev/input/event11)

[    35.685] (**) Front LifeCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    35.685] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Front LifeCam'

[    35.685] (**) Front LifeCam: always reports core events

[    35.685] (**) evdev: Front LifeCam: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[    35.685] (--) evdev: Front LifeCam: Vendor 0x45e Product 0x794

[    35.685] (--) evdev: Front LifeCam: Found keys

[    35.685] (II) evdev: Front LifeCam: Configuring as keyboard

[    35.685] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7:1.0/input/input11/event11"

[    35.685] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Front LifeCam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    35.685] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    35.686] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event5)

[    35.686] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    35.686] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    36.683] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12866

[    36.683] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    36.683] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  136.10  1920 1944 1960 2080  1080 1083 1088 1091 -hsync -vsync (65.4 kHz eP)

```

And here is my Xorg.0.log -- the touchscreen does not work

```

[    52.883] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.2

Release Date: 2017-03-02

[    52.883] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    52.883] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    52.883] Current Operating System: Linux dusty 4.9.16-gentoo #5 SMP Mon May 29 11:05:55 EDT 2017 x86_64

[    52.883] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.16-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro

[    52.883] Build Date: 28 May 2017  05:58:11PM

[    52.883]  

[    52.883] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    52.884]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    52.884] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    52.884] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 30 18:35:07 2017

[    52.889] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    52.890] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    52.890] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    52.890] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    52.890] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    52.890] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    52.890] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    52.890] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    52.890] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    52.890] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    52.891] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    52.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.891] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    52.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.891] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    52.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.891] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    52.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.891] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    52.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.891] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    52.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.891] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    52.891] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    52.891] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    52.892] (II) Loader magic: 0x814c80

[    52.892] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    52.892]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    52.892]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    52.892]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    52.892]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    52.892] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    52.902] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1414:0166 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    52.902] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    52.905] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    52.917] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.917]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.917]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    52.917] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    52.917] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    52.917] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    52.917] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    52.917] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    52.917] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    52.917] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    52.917] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    52.919] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.919]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 2.99.917

[    52.919]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.919]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    52.919] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.919] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    52.920] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.920]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 1.19.2

[    52.920]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.920]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    52.920] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    52.920] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    52.921] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.921]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 0.4.4

[    52.921]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.921]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    52.921] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    52.921] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    52.921] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.921]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 2.3.4

[    52.921]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.921]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    52.921] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    52.922] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    52.922] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    52.922] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    52.922] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    52.922] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    52.922] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    52.922] (--) using VT number 7

[    52.942] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20160919

[    52.942] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    52.942] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    52.942] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    52.942] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    52.943] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    52.943] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.943]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 0.0.2

[    52.943]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    52.943] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    52.944] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

[    52.944] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx; using a maximum of 2 threads

[    52.944] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    52.944] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    52.944] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    52.944] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    52.944] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    52.945] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output LVDS1

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Enabled output LVDS1

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    52.945] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    52.945] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    52.945] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 0

[    52.945] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[    52.945] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    52.945] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    52.945] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    52.945] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    52.945] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    52.945] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    52.945] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    52.945] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    52.945] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    52.945] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    52.945] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    52.946] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.946] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    52.946] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    52.946] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    52.946] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[    52.946] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[    52.946] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    52.946] (II) Unloading vesa

[    52.946] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    52.948] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt2) backend

[    52.948] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    52.948] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    52.949] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    52.949] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    52.949] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    52.949] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    52.950] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    52.950] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    52.950] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    52.950] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[    52.950] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    52.950] (--) RandR disabled

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    52.982] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    52.983] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    52.983] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    52.985] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    53.001] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    53.052] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    53.053] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    53.053] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    53.053] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    53.054] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    53.059] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    53.059]    compiled for 1.19.2, module version = 0.24.0

[    53.059]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    53.059]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    53.059] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    53.059] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    53.059] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    53.059] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    53.060] (II) input device 'Power Button', /dev/input/event1 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    53.060] (II) input device 'Power Button', /dev/input/event1 is a keyboard

[    53.081] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    53.081] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    53.081] (II) input device 'Power Button', /dev/input/event1 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    53.081] (II) input device 'Power Button', /dev/input/event1 is a keyboard

[    53.082] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[    53.082] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    53.082] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    53.082] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[    53.082] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    53.082] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    53.082] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    53.082] (II) input device 'Video Bus', /dev/input/event2 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    53.082] (II) input device 'Video Bus', /dev/input/event2 is a keyboard

[    53.101] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2/event2"

[    53.101] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    53.101] (II) input device 'Video Bus', /dev/input/event2 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    53.101] (II) input device 'Video Bus', /dev/input/event2 is a keyboard

[    53.102] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    53.102] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    53.102] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    53.102] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/event3)

[    53.102] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    53.102] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    53.102] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    53.102] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    53.103] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    53.103] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput tablet catchall"

[    53.103] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'MICROSOFT SAM'

[    53.103] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: always reports core events

[    53.103] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    53.103] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    53.103] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event3 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse Tablet

[    53.103] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event3 is a tablet

[    53.121] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.1/0003:045E:079C.0002/input/input3/event3"

[    53.121] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MICROSOFT SAM" (type: TABLET, id 8)

[    53.121] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event3 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse Tablet

[    53.121] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event3 is a tablet

[    53.121] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    53.121] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    53.121] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    53.122] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/event4)

[    53.122] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    53.122] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    53.122] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    53.122] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    53.122] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'MICROSOFT SAM'

[    53.122] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: always reports core events

[    53.122] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    53.122] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    53.123] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event4 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[    53.123] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event4 is a pointer caps

[    53.123] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event4 is a keyboard

[    53.141] (II) libinput: MICROSOFT SAM: needs a virtual subdevice

[    53.141] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.2/0003:045E:079C.0003/input/input4/event4"

[    53.141] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MICROSOFT SAM" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[    53.141] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    53.141] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    53.141] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    53.141] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    53.141] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event4 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[    53.141] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event4 is a pointer caps

[    53.141] (II) input device 'MICROSOFT SAM', /dev/input/event4 is a keyboard

[    53.142] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MICROSOFT SAM (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    53.142] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    53.142] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    53.152] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    53.152] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    53.152] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    53.152] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    53.152] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'MICROSOFT SAM'

[    53.152] (**) MICROSOFT SAM: always reports core events

[    53.152] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    53.152] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[    53.152] (II) libinput: MICROSOFT SAM: is a virtual subdevice

[    53.152] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.2/0003:045E:079C.0003/input/input4/event4"

[    53.152] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MICROSOFT SAM" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    53.345] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12866

[    53.345] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    53.345] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  136.10  1920 1944 1960 2080  1080 1083 1088 1091 -hsync -vsync (65.4 kHz eP)

```

Any ideas?

TIA

----------

## The Doctor

You could diff those but it might save you time to look up "Surface Pro linux"

For example, Arch would indicate that you need input-synaptics (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics in Gentoo) and  a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-multitouch.conf file containing

```
Section "InputClass"

  Identifier "Default clickpad buttons"

  MatchDriver "synaptics"

  Option "ClickPad" "true"

  Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

  Option "SecondarySoftButtonAreas" "58% 0 0 15% 42% 58% 0 15%"

EndSection
```

----------

## Telemin

Okay, so I think you are missing the correct kernel driver, as evdev requires hid devices to be exposed through the /dev/input/event* devices.  What you have built is probably the I2C maxtouch driver (TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT), but in the MS surface the touchscreen will undoubtedly be on the usb bus.  In that case it will require the hid multitouch driver (symbol CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH), which will then provide the /dev/input/event* that the xf86-input-evdev driver should pick up.

(See https://github.com/atmel-maxtouch/linux/wiki/USB)

Give that a whirl and see if xorg will pick it up?

-Telemin-

----------

## bpoi

Telemin

That did the trick. Thanks for your help!

----------

## Hu

OP: are there any remaining issues to solve here before you mark the thread as solved?

----------

